# i am needing some where to buy the Nissan ConZult...



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

I searched in the all web, and i don find any where to buy the Conzult.

PLMS istn selling for a while time.

Someone can helpme ?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

http://300zx-twinturbo.com/conzult/index.htm


----------

